# Is the site going to continue going down EVERY night?



## PheagleAdler (Dec 16, 2011)

...or what's the deal with that? For the past 4 nights it's been doing this and the last two down times (including tonight's) have not been acknowledged. I know it's a 504 (Gateway Timeout) because the site takes ffffffffooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooreeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr to load and finally gives up after a few minutes.

FA is a great site, but the random down times are getting too much. Is it too much to ask to have stability?


----------



## Williamca (Dec 16, 2011)

I do believe you are the first person to actually say something about it. I also assume by chance no administrators are on during this time to notice it. 

I don't think it's random either, it's happening around the same time each night.


----------



## Wet Coyote (Dec 16, 2011)

It was noted last night by summercat in the Site Status thread.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, yeah, for once in FA's history, the down times are consistent. But if they were scheduled by the admins or something, I'm sure someone would have said something. It's sad that they don't want any of our help. I can't say I know much about coding, but I'm sure some of us probably have the know-how to maintain a web site, or at least parts of it. The bottom line is, if they don't want to put themselves at FA's disposal full-time, they need to allow other experienced users to help out every once in a while. The UI we were promised was never implemented, and I doubt it ever will.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2011)

Just a FYI guys but as per to forum rules since there is already a topic posted about todays lovely little surprise of website slowness this one will get closed eventually.

Anywho as i said in the other topic this is obviously more then MySQL issues as it is happening far to frequently plus it seems synchronized to a time when the admins will not notice it. Leading to a another DDoS attack.


----------



## Accountability (Dec 16, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> The bottom line is, if they don't want to put themselves at FA's disposal full-time, they need to allow other experienced users to help out every once in a while.



But that would affect the sanctity of the clubhouse! Only existing technical staff are allowed to be on FA's technical staff. No exceptions.



Nanakisan said:


> Just a FYI guys but as per to forum rules since  there is already a topic posted about todays lovely little surprise of  website slowness this one will get closed eventually.



Technically this one was posted a minute before the other one.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone made any "your mom" jokes yet with the title? No? Okay.

This must be "every night" in USA time, it's fine for me 8)


----------



## MRGamer01 (Dec 16, 2011)

Honest question.  Is the site actually being updated in anyway?  I went to reply to a message this morning and got a new layout for responding.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 16, 2011)

MRGamer01 said:


> Honest question.  Is the site actually being updated in anyway?  I went to reply to a message this morning and got a new layout for responding.



Define "updated" and "in any way".


----------



## isthisagoodname (Dec 19, 2011)

This is starting to make me very butthurt.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 19, 2011)

Taking all bets right now Fender is busy getting it on with the servers. that could explain why its so slow!


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Dec 19, 2011)

With my dying breath, I blame Zoidberg.

Or squirrels. I hear they enjoy eating servers.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 19, 2011)

Right now I'm getting
*504 Gateway Time-out*​nginx/1.0.5​


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

isthisagoodname said:


> This is starting to make me very butthurt.



MY ASS IS HURTING


----------



## RyuuYouki (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been getting 504's around this time everynight for a few days now.  Pretty much have given up on any late night posting/browsing.  It comes back up eventually, it just gets a tad annoying when its the same problem for almost a week now.  However, I know better then to expect anything less from FA so I just check the forums, see no admins have bothered to comment and move on.  Besides, complaining/offering help just gets you banned :v


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

RyuuYouki said:


> I have been getting 504's around this time everynight for a few days now.  Pretty much have given up on any late night posting/browsing.  It comes back up eventually, it just gets a tad annoying when its the same problem for almost a week now.  However, I know better then to expect anything less from FA so I just check the forums, see no admins have bothered to comment and move on.  Besides, complaining/offering help just gets you banned :v



one admin & a tech guy commented on it.


----------



## Accountability (Dec 19, 2011)

This is what's going on.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Dec 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> one admin & a tech guy commented on it.



Not at the time of my posting, and like I said, this has been happening every night for a few days now.  Unless they have been posting updates some where other then "site status" there has been no mention of the 504's and time outs since the 14th.  Users shouldn't have to dig for updates.  But like I said, this is typical FA stuff.  I just come by during down time to giggle at Accountability's posts.  Logic has never been filled with such lulz.


----------



## dragon2th (Dec 19, 2011)

Not to sound trollish on my first post here, but I was laughing when the site went down this time.  Why?  Taurinfox completed an animation and posted it on his server earlier and linked it on FA.  Everyone freaked out and downloaded the video like crazy and crashed the server he was using.  When that happened, people started complaining about downed links in the comments section of his submission.  The comment section there exploded in comments.

Guess what happened now?  FA crashed.  The guy is so popular, all he has to do is do something really interesting and it crashes everything!


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

dragon2th said:


> Not to sound trollish on my first post here, but I was laughing when the site went down this time.  Why?  Taurinfox completed an animation and posted it on his server earlier and linked it on FA.  Everyone freaked out and downloaded the video like crazy and crashed the server he was using.  When that happened, people started complaining about downed links in the comments section of his submission.  The comment section there exploded in comments.
> 
> Guess what happened now?  FA crashed.  The guy is so popular, all he has to do is do something really interesting and it crashes everything!



ew isnt that the guy who does those weird foot crushing animations


----------



## Cloudchaser (Dec 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ew isnt that the guy who does those weird foot crushing animations



I know Drages Oversky does crushing animations, but I don't recall Taurin Fox doing that.

FA going down at around the same time every night and controls/journal getting 502 for several hours Sunday morning has me wondering if the problem is being caused by some kind of attack.


----------



## Accountability (Dec 19, 2011)

Why hasn't the database been replicated across multiple servers yet? It seems 80% of site issues end up with a resolution along the lines of "MySQL crashed and had to be restarted". Maybe the backup server would best be used as an _actual_ backup and not an overpowered, underutilized box-to-store-a-single-file.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> I know Drages Oversky does crushing animations, but I don't recall Taurin Fox doing that.
> 
> FA going down at around the same time every night and controls/journal getting 502 for several hours Sunday morning has me wondering if the problem is being caused by some kind of attack.



UGH NVM I KNEW IT WAS SOME SORT OF PORN GUY
god
not as scary as h0rs3 though


----------



## GingerM (Dec 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> UGH NVM I KNEW IT WAS SOME SORT OF PORN GUY
> god
> not as scary as h0rs3 though


Then don't look.


----------

